# Grass Shrimp



## jscoggs27 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi, Has anyone had any luck keeping Grass Shrimp,(Ghost Shrimp) Palaemonetes paludosus?
I found that they were voracious algae eaters, litterally stuffing themselves. Would have been very effective, and certainly interesting to watch. That is if they didnt die so quickly. Tried two lots both died within 24 hours.
Tried Cherry Shrimp, no problem.
I wont try this very cheap variety again as it seems like a complete waste of time, not to mention a bit distressing, fishing out a dozen dead ones in the morning.
Sorry cant give much water quality info, was just curious to see if this was a common problem or not.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Feb 2010)

jscoggs27 said:
			
		

> Hi, Has anyone had any luck keeping Grass Shrimp,(Ghost Shrimp) Palaemonetes paludosus?
> I found that they were voracious algae eaters, litterally stuffing themselves. Would have been very effective, and certainly interesting to watch. That is if they didnt die so quickly. Tried two lots both died within 24 hours.
> Tried Cherry Shrimp, no problem.
> I wont try this very cheap variety again as it seems like a complete waste of time, not to mention a bit distressing, fishing out a dozen dead ones in the morning.
> Sorry cant give much water quality info, was just curious to see if this was a common problem or not.



Check the temperature. I sometimes use them to clean my tank, but I switch off the thermostat. 

I was told by the LFS shop that they picked them up on rivers, fast flowing rivers, but those rivers are cold.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi all,
It might be the stress of transport, or the temperature, or possibly they may have been collected from brackish water.
I'd try them in a filtered, but unheated tank in very hard water, and see how they get on.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jscoggs27 (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I was going by the info on...
http://www.planetinverts.com/ghost_glas ... hrimp.html
Good site, May try sticking with cherries for now, as a begginer. I'm having more luck, and killing considerably less critters.
Thanks


----------

